
What Is an Analytics Translator and Why Is the Role Important to Your Org? - ElegantMicroWeb
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-analytics-translator-why-role-important-your-kartik-patel
======
cimmanom
Pretty sure the term you're looking for is just "analyst".

